# Oopsie. NY Times Corrects Hit Piece on Kavanaugh



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 16, 2019)

This is why most Americans will crawl naked over broken glass next November to vote for the guy we really don’t want as President.

They completely fabricated the entire story.

It’s all about smear.






https://www.americanthinker.com/blo...ts_outrageous_smear_of_justice_kavanaugh.html


----------



## deanrd (Sep 16, 2019)

Even Ramirez said she was so drunk at the time that she can’t rely 100% on her memory. But not everybody was drunk.
 Drunk is wealthy white Republican opioid.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 16, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Even Ramirez said she was so drunk at the time that she can’t rely 100% on her memory. But not everybody was drunk.
> Drunk is wealthy white Republican opioid.


Democrats who attacked Kavanaugh yesterday owe Kavanaugh an apology.


----------



## Flash (Sep 16, 2019)

Once again Liberals showing what lying hate mongering assholes they are.  We see it quite often, don't we?


----------



## CowboyTed (Sep 16, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> This is why most Americans will crawl naked over broken glass next November to vote for the guy we really don’t want as President.
> 
> They completely fabricated the entire story.
> 
> ...



Whats your problem... The story is still reportable...

Personally I don't want to see these articles right now... I would leave him there and bring out the real shit when a Democrat President in office...


----------



## TNHarley (Sep 16, 2019)

Democrats want him to hang. No proof needed.
Democrats dont care if Democrats harass women, though. Or be racist.
Partisans are so fucking disingenuous with EVERYTHING. Makes me sick.


----------



## Hellokitty (Sep 16, 2019)

Liberals are continuing to go after Kavanaugh to delegitimize future SCOTUS rulings that don't go their way.


----------



## Jitss617 (Sep 16, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Even Ramirez said she was so drunk at the time that she can’t rely 100% on her memory. But not everybody was drunk.
> Drunk is wealthy white Republican opioid.


Most of the sexual assault complaints come from towns run by democrats


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 16, 2019)

One of the worst parts of this nasty, toxic environment is that believing an accuser is getting more and more difficult.


----------



## Jitss617 (Sep 16, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> One of the worst parts of this nasty, toxic environment is that believing an accuser is getting more and more difficult.


If you democrats weren’t suffering from TDS some one might believe you. Kavanagh isn’t  going anywhere biatch


----------



## 007 (Sep 16, 2019)

This is the game democrats play, democrats lie, and it's all part of the democrat propaganda wing, and they really don't care if they get caught lying. If they think their lie changed one person's mind away from their opponent, they'll lie. The problem for them is, their unhinged, TDS lying also drives people away from them, but they're too stupid to care about that. 

Democrats are the party of trash.


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 16, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > One of the worst parts of this nasty, toxic environment is that believing an accuser is getting more and more difficult.
> ...


Classy stuff.  You're a good Trumpster.  Dittos 'n red hat 'n stuff.
.


----------



## Jitss617 (Sep 16, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Accept it he’s your president, he’s going to stack the courts for the next 40 years with  conservative judges , he’s going to win in 2020.. deal with it .. let it oit.. SCREAM LOL


----------



## 007 (Sep 16, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Hmmm... watching you get facetious is a new one. 

After all these years, the board must finally be getting to you.

You used to stay above the fray.


----------



## JGalt (Sep 16, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Even Ramirez said she was so drunk at the time that she can’t rely 100% on her memory. But not everybody was drunk.
> ...



Better yet, they deserve to have the word "IDIOT" tattooed across their foreheads in big, bold letters.

I could name a few of them but I won't.


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 16, 2019)

007 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Definitely, I don't have the patience that I used to have here.
.


----------



## 007 (Sep 16, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


I fully understand that.

My patience was gone 10 minutes after I signed up 15 years ago.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 16, 2019)

* And this is where the journalistic standards are.*
One of the nations largest media companies publish an article on a *sitting* SCOTUS member where the source was one guy said something happened to another person, and someone else wrote it in a book.
 At no time did the NYT take the 15 seconds required to vet the accusation by simply asking the...wait for it... person who was supposedly victimized.
 Then later has the audacity to excuse this unforgivable fuck up by saying "well... the person refused to comment".  EVEN THOUGH in the same book....right there in black and white.... the "victim" stated she does not remember it happening.

*   And look who all lined up to believe it.*
*ALL 10 DEMOCRAT PRESIDENTIAL CANDIDATES*

*And that is where our political standards are.*


----------



## depotoo (Sep 16, 2019)

It was a Bill Clinton friend that threw the rumor out there to begin with, which was investigated by Senate Dems and found not to have merit.  Interesting why none of that was included in the correction either.


----------



## CowboyTed (Sep 16, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> Democrats want him to hang. No proof needed.
> Democrats dont care if Democrats harass women, though. Or be racist.
> Partisans are so fucking disingenuous with EVERYTHING. Makes me sick.



Well the GOP believe he was above reproach... No investigations needed, call the accusers liars and move on... Is that how you would treat your daughter?

GOP refused to investigate... That's it...

We don't know if he is guilty or innocent because accusations are not investigated. Therefore not by his fault he has lost his presumption of innocence.


----------



## DGS49 (Sep 16, 2019)

I don't even understand this accusation.  Friends pushed his penis into the hand of a woman?  How the fuck does that work?  Where, exactly, was this unsuspecting penis?  Where was the woman?  Was here hand out, anticipating the receipt of a random penis?  How do you push someone else's penis?  And the "victim" doesn't remember this happening? Did Master Kavanaugh participate in this act (other than apparently having his penis exposed)?  Or was he herded into it?

And this Harris **** wants to IMPEACH JUSTICE K on the basis of this bullshit?

If there was any need to illustrate the un-seriousness of her political aspirations (there wasn't), this "demand" removes any doubt.

She should be tased.


----------



## CowboyTed (Sep 16, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> * And this is where the journalistic standards are.*
> One of the nations largest media companies publish an article on a *sitting* SCOTUS member where the source was one guy said something happened to another person, and someone else wrote it in a book.
> At no time did the NYT take the 15 seconds required to vet the accusation by simply asking the...wait for it... person who was supposedly victimized.
> Then later has the audacity to excuse this unforgivable fuck up by saying "well... the person refused to comment".  EVEN THOUGH in the same book....right there in black and white.... the "victim" stated she does not remember it happening.
> ...



What can you expect... The man has been placed above the law by the GOP... A credible witness accused him of crimes and GOP said no need to investigate with any seriousness...


----------



## Jitss617 (Sep 16, 2019)

Kavanaugh knows how to party!


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 16, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > * And this is where the journalistic standards are.*
> ...



I rest my case.


----------



## Third Party (Sep 16, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > This is why most Americans will crawl naked over broken glass next November to vote for the guy we really don’t want as President.
> ...


I can't believe another male would touch his dick even in that instance-its just NOT done and unbelievable. Even if *I* did it, I would never admit to it. Bullshit story.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Democrats want him to hang. No proof needed.
> ...


They did investigate.

The senate judiciary committee did a thorough investigation of all allegations and found they had no merit

Presumption of innocence stands and he did no wrong

Your premise is based on lies and denial of fact


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > * And this is where the journalistic standards are.*
> ...


No witness who made accusations against him had any credibility especially Ford who we now know was motivated by political bias 

The GOP said no such thing and a serious investigation  was concluded with no evidence found to lend merit to the allegations


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 16, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Give it up... these people believe what they want to believe, and don't believe what they don't want to believe.
That is why it is called idealism.


----------



## RealDave (Sep 16, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> This is why most Americans will crawl naked over broken glass next November to vote for the guy we really don’t want as President.
> 
> They completely fabricated the entire story.
> 
> ...



So Kavanaugh's dick was so fucking small it was not worthy of being remembered.

Having a little dick is not a free pass for assault.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 16, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > This is why most Americans will crawl naked over broken glass next November to vote for the guy we really don’t want as President.
> ...


what's the story?  tell it to me, how is it it needed air time?


----------



## wamose (Sep 16, 2019)

Break up the NYT. They publish bogus BS like this 90% of the time where Trump or anyone affiliated with him is concerned. And when you're done with the NYT, go after the WaPo, Google and Facebook. All four are evil and destructive to our country.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > This is why most Americans will crawl naked over broken glass next November to vote for the guy we really don’t want as President.
> ...



True it is not.

Unfortunately you miss the fact that this latest accusation is not an allegation that Kavanaugh assaulted anyone it is an allegation that someone else assaulted a woman with Kavanugh's dick which makes him a victim as well.

Try paying attention to details and you will not be revealed as such a dumbass


----------



## Flash (Sep 16, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...




But yet you believed the TDS driven lies.  You always believe the Moon Bat lies.  Talk about not being classy.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 16, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


so the fake report needed that kind of attention since it was fake?  you lose me daily with your game,  it's unclear what it is you meant by that.  It was an opinion about how flinging false information continues to make prime time headlines.  And that is never the other way.  so, remind me, why you back the false story so heavily?


----------



## DOTR (Sep 16, 2019)

Hellokitty said:


> Liberals are continuing to go after Kavanaugh to delegitimize future SCOTUS rulings that don't go their way.



  This is correct. They will burn the entire country to the ground before they accept an election. They lose over and over because Americans despise Democrats. And this is their way of poisoning the well of that choice.


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 16, 2019)

Flash said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Perhaps you should look at what I actually wrote.

I said it's tough to believe accusers.

Are your perceptions that distorted?
.


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 16, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Please see post 36.

You guys need less caffeine.  You just make stuff up out of thin air.
.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Sep 16, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Even Ramirez said she was so drunk at the time that she can’t rely 100% on her memory. But not everybody was drunk.
> Drunk is wealthy white Republican opioid.



HA HA I made you change your avatar.


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> This is why most Americans will crawl naked over broken glass next November to vote for the guy we really don’t want as President.
> 
> They completely fabricated the entire story.
> 
> ...



Dumbass, where is *NY Times Corrects Hit Piece on Kavanaugh ???

There is no contradicting evidence and correspondingly no correction. WTF is wrong with you?*


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > This is why most Americans will crawl naked over broken glass next November to vote for the guy we really don’t want as President.
> ...


Yes there is,

When the alleged victim disputes that it happened it is in fact very credible contradicting evidence.


----------



## CowboyTed (Sep 16, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



Seriously, you call that an investigation? The FBI weren't even allowed to interview all the witnesses... It had to be done in a week..
It wasn't an investigation it was a farce... There was nothing 'thorough'...

If this was Hillary would the same level; of investigation be tolerated...


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > CowboyTed said:
> ...


I do not call it an investigation it WAS a thorough investigation and that is fact

It was thorough and occurred after the confirmation


----------



## CowboyTed (Sep 16, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



Where was the proof of Ford's political bias?

GOP curtailed all investigations so no evidence could be found... If you don't look you can't find...


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > CowboyTed said:
> ...


Her attorney openly stated her political bias and that it was a part of her motive.

Video shows Christine Blasey Ford's attorney say her Kavanaugh accusations aimed to defend Roe v Wade

You are stating a falsehood they did not curtail the senate judiciary committee investigation or even this massive failure of a media investigation by the NYT

The whole thing was investigated thoroughly and the allegations found to be without merit which was obvious from the start


----------



## CowboyTed (Sep 16, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Could you name the lead investigator? Could we see the report on this thorough investigation?

New reporting details how FBI limited investigation of Kavanaugh allegations


----------



## BluesLegend (Sep 16, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> One of the worst parts of this nasty, toxic environment is that believing an accuser is getting more and more difficult.



Especially when the accuser...you know never actually accused anyone of anything, doesn't recall the event and refused to be interviewed. Yet the NY Times ran the story anyway and smeared a SCOTUS justice. Wow, just wow.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 16, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


it was fake, the hell with believing someone who didn't even accuse.  tough to believe an accuser these days, it's tough to watch idiots continue to post fake stories and people reacting like they are real accusers.  No, the woman didn't say jack shit.  someone said something happened to her, not her.  so there was no accuser.  You bet, it's tough to believe noone.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 16, 2019)

BTW, I don't believe anyone who doesn't report a sexual event to someone.  Especially that didn't bring in the police or family.  friends are unreliable as hell.  simply put.  24 hours, not reported, it didn't happen.  sorry.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > CowboyTed said:
> ...



Senate Judiciary Committee Releases Summary of Investigation from Supreme Court Confirmation | United States Senate Committee on the Judiciary


----------



## dannyboys (Sep 16, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > This is why most Americans will crawl naked over broken glass next November to vote for the guy we really don’t want as President.
> ...


You only have to wait about three more election cycles pal.
There is a female black REP in the Presidential lineup waiting.
It wouldn't surprise me a bit if Kameltoe Harris switches parties in a year of so. That's how fucking desperate she is to get her toes under the Resolute desk.


----------



## depotoo (Sep 16, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Democrats want him to hang. No proof needed.
> ...


Oh, the 414 page investigative report wasn’t an investigation?


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Sep 16, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Democrats want him to hang. No proof needed.
> ...


It isn't the GOP's job to investigate.  It is the job of law enforcement.  The way it works is NOT that the accuser makes a complaint to a reporter and the GOP investigates.  The accuser, any accuser, files a complaint with the police department who conducts an investigation.  

Why is this important?  Because lying to a reporter is not a crime.   Filing a false police report is a crime.


----------



## SmokeALib (Sep 16, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > This is why most Americans will crawl naked over broken glass next November to vote for the guy we really don’t want as President.
> ...


Your personal hands on experience is duly noted.


----------



## Flash (Sep 16, 2019)

The filthy Liberals will lie, cheat and steal to make this country a Socialist shithole.

Kavanaugh was perceived to be an impediment to their destructive agenda so they lied about him just like they lie about Trump every day.


----------



## MindWars (Sep 16, 2019)

The New York Times was forced to issue a major correction to an article about alleged sexual misconduct by Supreme Court Justice Brett Kavanaugh, after the two journalists who wrote it *failed to include evidence from their own anti-Kavanaugh book which significantly undercuts their argument. *

NYT Forced To Issue Major Correction To Kavanaugh Hit-Piece; Trump Says 'They Should Be Sued!'


SUE THEM!!!
NYT YOUR RIGHT UP THERE WITH CNN you both ultimately SUCK!!!! LIE CHEAT STEAL typical hope you lose billions pos douche bags!!


----------



## jc456 (Sep 16, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > This is why most Americans will crawl naked over broken glass next November to vote for the guy we really don’t want as President.
> ...


dude, you have absolutely no integrity whatsoever. wow.  we note your disdain for a person you know fking absolutely nothing about!!! just a shame people like you exist.


----------



## jknowgood (Sep 16, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > This is why most Americans will crawl naked over broken glass next November to vote for the guy we really don’t want as President.
> ...


Lol, you're so worried what Kavanaugh didn't do over 30 years ago. But you support sanctuary cities that let convicted child molesters go, instead of deporting them. You're a sick individual and a hypocrite.


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 16, 2019)

Silence is Complicity. When we remain silent, we are complicit. Speak up! Stand-up! Act-up! Holler!!!!


----------



## deanrd (Sep 16, 2019)

Republicans had their chance. The FBI could’ve done a really good investigation and put this to bed once and for all. But Republicans interfered with the FBI and kept their investigation limited and told them not to talk to most people. Normally, a cover-up, means guilt. And so far, this is been a cover-up


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Republicans had their chance. The FBI could’ve done a really good investigation and put this to bed once and for all. But Republicans interfered with the FBI and kept their investigation limited and told them not to talk to most people. Normally, a cover-up, means guilt. And so far, this is been a cover-up


As we have proven yesterday you are a stupid liar and conjtinue to lie like a moron.

The Senate judiciary committee conducted a thorough investigation and found no  merit to any of the allegations.

No cover up and Kavanaugh has been cleared.

Lie about that fact all you like but it is fact and your denial merely sinks you deeper into stupidity and dishonesty


----------



## deanrd (Sep 16, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans had their chance. The FBI could’ve done a really good investigation and put this to bed once and for all. But Republicans interfered with the FBI and kept their investigation limited and told them not to talk to most people. Normally, a cover-up, means guilt. And so far, this is been a cover-up
> ...


 The *Republican* Senate Judiciary committee?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


Wrong.

The SENATE judiciary committee


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 16, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Even Ramirez said she was so drunk at the time that she can’t rely 100% on her memory. But not everybody was drunk.
> Drunk is wealthy white Republican opioid.



More evidence Michelle Obama is a cross dresser than Kavanuagh "Sexually assaulted" anybody ever!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 16, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> One of the worst parts of this nasty, toxic environment is that believing an accuser is getting more and more difficult.



Maybe stop fucking lying to score political points


----------



## White_MAGA_Man (Sep 16, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Republicans had their chance. The FBI could’ve done a really good investigation and put this to bed once and for all. But Republicans interfered with the FBI and kept their investigation limited and told them not to talk to most people. Normally, a cover-up, means guilt. And so far, this is been a cover-up


That's a lie!


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 16, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > One of the worst parts of this nasty, toxic environment is that believing an accuser is getting more and more difficult.
> ...


That would be great advice for many.
.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 16, 2019)

The NYT is in a very libelous position. They published known lies as truth and slandered Kavenaugh. Now the FBI is involved and a federal case is in progress.. They are covering their ass when it comes to the civil lawsuit that will follow the federal criminal case. Their timely retraction/correction will limit the damages Kavenaugh can obtain..


----------



## jc456 (Sep 16, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Republicans had their chance. The FBI could’ve done a really good investigation and put this to bed once and for all. But Republicans interfered with the FBI and kept their investigation limited and told them not to talk to most people. Normally, a cover-up, means guilt. And so far, this is been a cover-up


huh? what are you talking about, did you miss the ~400 page investigation?  just asking, it seems you just crawled out from under a rock.


----------



## MindWars (Sep 16, 2019)

Billy_Bob said:


> The NYT is in a very libelous position. They published known lies as truth and slandered Kavenaugh. Now the FBI is involved and a federal case is in progress.. They are covering their ass when it comes to the civil lawsuit that will follow the federal criminal case. Their timely retraction/correction will limit the damages Kavenaugh can obtain..



Sickening how all these major news sources have been the ppl's truth for decades... now it makes normal ppl question how many decades of their reports were even true!!   
ABC NBC MSNBC ( AL SHARPTON) CNN king of liars etc. 

yet the dumb has no idea WHY we see CNN in all of our Hospitals ( waiting rooms) airports any where you wait there's CNN the gawd dam Clinton lie news network.


----------



## 22lcidw (Sep 16, 2019)

We have taken the reigns away from banana republics.....We are an apple republic. Lies from the deciduous zone 24/7!


----------



## RealDave (Sep 16, 2019)

jc456 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


Like you know shit & worship the pervert.  You know nothing about these women yet you call them liars.

I know he was accused of sexual assault by a reputable woman.

I know we have new allegations to go along with others.

From Kavanaugh's ridiculous testimony, I believe these allegations.


----------



## captkaos (Sep 16, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > This is why most Americans will crawl naked over broken glass next November to vote for the guy we really don’t want as President.
> ...



You'll have to wait 6 more years though!


----------



## RealDave (Sep 16, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Republicans had their chance. The FBI could’ve done a really good investigation and put this to bed once and for all. But Republicans interfered with the FBI and kept their investigation limited and told them not to talk to most people. Normally, a cover-up, means guilt. And so far, this is been a cover-up
> ...



"Thorough"?  they never interviewed many witnesses or people with collaboring testimony.

We hsave a he said - she said case & of course the Republicans on that committee went with the Republican.

Republicans love perverts.  Kavanaugh, Roy Moore, Donald Trump, etc etc etc


----------



## FA_Q2 (Sep 16, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> One of the worst parts of this nasty, toxic environment is that believing an accuser is getting more and more difficult.


Truth.

The smear artists just looking for a story and an excuse do not seem to care the actual harm this is causing in a greater context.  Both for victims that are less likely to be believed and for the rest of us that simply do not want to live in that kind of toxic environment.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 16, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Even Ramirez said she was so drunk at the time that she can’t rely 100% on her memory. But not everybody was drunk.
> Drunk is wealthy white Republican opioid.



So you got nothing but emotion and an uneducated opinion based on stereotyping. Thanks for the admission.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Sep 16, 2019)

No investigation?  

There was a very through investigation particularly considering there was noting to investigate in the first place.  To much time passed to collect any real evidence for a crime that supposedly happened in private.  There was zero chance that anything could be corroborated to a reasonable level to accuse him of such a crime.  

The need to demonize everyone based on decades old accusations that can not be corroborated is sickening.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

RealDave said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



Um no

His accuser was not reputable and had a political motive,

The new allegation does not even implicate Kavanaugh in any assault it implicates OTHER men.


----------



## Wapasha (Sep 16, 2019)

MindWars said:


> The New York Times was forced to issue a major correction to an article about alleged sexual misconduct by Supreme Court Justice Brett Kavanaugh, after the two journalists who wrote it *failed to include evidence from their own anti-Kavanaugh book which significantly undercuts their argument. *
> 
> NYT Forced To Issue Major Correction To Kavanaugh Hit-Piece; Trump Says 'They Should Be Sued!'
> 
> ...



I guess this is the liberal way of getting justices on the SCOTUS to kowtow to them, character assassinate them in the news media, and hope they will try to appease them by ruling as a liberal on court cases.


----------



## AquaAthena (Sep 16, 2019)

Hellokitty said:


> Liberals are continuing to go after Kavanaugh to delegitimize future SCOTUS rulings that don't go their way.


Or to prevent any nominated judge from accepting the nomination. I wish Kavanaugh would sue the NYTs and any others associated with the witch hunts that are going to be stepped up as Trump's reelection looms. Dem politicians are bottom feeders.


----------



## White_MAGA_Man (Sep 16, 2019)

Yep! A decades* long enemy of Justice Kavanaugh from the Monica Lewinski days. *


Surprise! Latest Accuser behind Debunked Kavanaugh Hit Piece Is Clinton Lawyer and Obama, DNC Donor


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...


You are a proven liar dave.

The Senate Judiciary committee did indeed investigate thoroughly and you can name no witness they ignored.


----------



## Wapasha (Sep 16, 2019)

MindWars said:


> Sickening how all these major news sources have been the ppl's truth for decades... now it makes normal ppl question how many decades of their reports were even true!!
> ABC NBC MSNBC ( AL SHARPTON) CNN king of liars etc.
> 
> yet the dumb has no idea WHY we see CNN in all of our Hospitals ( waiting rooms) airports any where you wait there's CNN the gawd dam Clinton lie news network.



I've checked into hotel rooms before, and the TV always goes to CNN whenever you turn it on.  I purposely changed the channel to Discovery channel, cycled the TV off/on, and CNN was still the channel that it defaulted to.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 16, 2019)

RealDave said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


you know dude, don't get your issues, but you don't know jack shit.  just saying. You act like you were personally involved.  Were you?  just curious, your hate is deep. one can't have a serious conversation with you, you're too bat fk crazy.  your butt hurt is noted and your TDS is also noted.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Sep 16, 2019)

Hellokitty said:


> Liberals are continuing to go after Kavanaugh to delegitimize future SCOTUS rulings that don't go their way.


Except such does not delegitimize any rulings whatsoever.

The entire smear campaign is utterly asinine.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 16, 2019)

Wapasha said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Sickening how all these major news sources have been the ppl's truth for decades... now it makes normal ppl question how many decades of their reports were even true!!
> ...


I always go into settings and change the default channel to FOX.  I do this in hospitals and everywhere I go that is spouting CNN... Then the TV always turns on to FOX..  IT makes libs heads explode...


----------



## WillowTree (Sep 16, 2019)

Democrats are ass suckers! Liars. Cheats, and full of hate.


----------



## the other mike (Sep 16, 2019)

Interesting piece about the Times;

Since 9/11, the United States’ “war on terror” has become the overarching news story of our time.

As the nation’s dominant news organization, The Times deserves, and gets, intensive scrutiny for how it has handled that story. The grades, clearly, are mixed. Its role in the run-up to the Iraq War has been rightly and harshly criticized. Its early reporting on surveillance, though delayed, was groundbreaking. Its national-security reporting has been excellent in many ways and, at times, is justifiably slammed for allowing too much cover for government officials who want to get their message out.

No one denies that there are good reasons for covertness and secrecy in many cases. And in many such cases, the mainstream media honors those norms (such as by not naming agents who are undercover overseas). But in an era characterized by frequent leaks, seemingly self-serving rolling back of cover, and serial exaggeration of the risks of transparency, abstract arguments for covertness and secrecy are simply not enough when the CIA loses its secret to the press and the press has a plausible argument for publication in a particular, exceptional case. The officials’ reaction to the Times story traded on authority and expertise and implicitly offered a “trust us” rationale rather than making concrete arguments about actual harm. The days in which such general arguments about harm can be effective are gone, and indeed such arguments are now often self-defeating.

Continued....
*https://publiceditor.blogs.nytimes.com/2015/05/21/secrets-the-c-i-a-and-the-new-york-times/*


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 16, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> One of the worst parts of this nasty, toxic environment is that believing an accuser is getting more and more difficult.


Yes, your party has set back women’s protections decades with all of the insane lies.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 16, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > One of the worst parts of this nasty, toxic environment is that believing an accuser is getting more and more difficult.
> ...


I actually believe fewer women today because of all the lies.  if political meandering is all they got forty years in the rear, is quite tiresome.  I just talk to the tv and tell them to go away.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 16, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > One of the worst parts of this nasty, toxic environment is that believing an accuser is getting more and more difficult.
> ...


BTW, anything they say they are is the opposite of what they really are.  EVIL!!!


----------



## White_MAGA_Man (Sep 16, 2019)

WillowTree said:


> Democrats are ass suckers! Liars. Cheats, and full of hate.


You can say that again!


----------



## JGalt (Sep 16, 2019)

So where are the apologies from those leftists who jumped all over the original thread about Kavanaugh?

*Lakhota*?

*Augustine_*?

*Wry Catcher*?

*candycorn*?

*Denizen*?

*Erinwltr*?

*skews13*?

*RealDave*?

*deanrd*?

*bodecea*?

*Care4all*?

*odanny*?

*C_Clayton_Jones*?

*Fort Fun Indiana*?

*edward37*?

*Crepitus*?

*caddo kid*?

*ph3iron*?

Have you people no shame? You should be feeling very stupid rght about now. You're probably to stupid to realize it, but Rush Limbaugh predicted that you would do exactly what you did, back during Kavanaugh's swearing in.

Idiots.


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Victim DOES NOT dispute, she doesn’t want to comment.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


She said she *CANT REMEMBER, DUMBASS.*


----------



## JGalt (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...



So in your feverish mind, he still did it?

You people are a real piece of work.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 16, 2019)

JGalt said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


They’ve turned the insanity dial to 11.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


She said she does not remember the incident .

That is disputing it.

She did not say NO COMMENT


----------



## sartre play (Sep 16, 2019)

Never made a comment because it was a he said she said deal, based my opinion on things he said.  the guy is creepy.


----------



## JGalt (Sep 16, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...



So it seems. So much wasted energy those leftwads are expending.

Imagine if all that wasted energy were being put into something good, like making the world a better place?


----------



## JGalt (Sep 16, 2019)

sartre play said:


> Never made a comment because it was a he said she said deal, based my opinion on things he said.  the guy is creepy.



Thanks anyway. Your name wasn't added to the idiot list.


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



No she did not, she refused to comment publicly. But investigators say she did say to them it was true.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


Liar.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 16, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > * And this is where the journalistic standards are.*
> ...



You are so full of crap, it's been investigated, the woman that it was claimed to have happened to doesn't remember it happening. All the evidence is uncorroborated hearsay and you have one guy claiming it happened. So there is nothing, absolutely nothing. How the hell is he above the law? This BS would never make it into a court of law for anyone. Just claiming you saw something, doesn't make it true, you need evidence and witnesses and you have neither.


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Moron, what part of declined to be interviewed do you not get?

We have friends claiming she doesn't remember, but we have officials saying she said it was true.

I'll go with officials.


----------



## Flash (Sep 16, 2019)

What is really pathetic is all these stupid Moon Bat clowns running for President that immediately called for Kavanaugh's impeachment.

They did it knowing that the NYT has a record of fake news and that the source was second hand coming from a partisan Democrat asshole.

That calls in question the credibility of those idiot Democrat clowns running for President. 

However, that won't stop these idiot Moon Bats from voting for the clowns, will it?


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...



Not according to the Times article.


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Quote it.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 16, 2019)

I don’t recall anything and neither does anyone else but it might have happened and libs will treat it as if it did
Braless Ford 2.0


----------



## JGalt (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...




Dude, you should quit while ahead. If you have some information that's going to add some legs to this non-story and cause it to stand on its own, you should be a good citizen and inform he NYT.

Otherwise....


----------



## JusticeHammer (Sep 16, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > * And this is where the journalistic standards are.*
> ...


The witness is far from being credible, but then Dems think it's ok to lie. Scumbags.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 16, 2019)

JGalt said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


  He is either that dumb, or trolling.
Either is likely


----------



## JGalt (Sep 16, 2019)

iamwhatiseem said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...



I'm going with "Desperately trying to hold onto a shred of hope, with expectations that Kavanaugh will go to prison, Trump will be impeached, and Hillary will assume her rightful place in the White House."

It's a stretch but if they keep trying, maybe they'll get there.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 16, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


I ordered two "RE-ELECT THE MOTHERFUCKER" hats from Uncle Ted's web store. Signed by Ted Nugent himself.
I hope to get them soon so I can post a Pic.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 16, 2019)

JGalt said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...


They feel it’s right so half of them feel it’s already happened. Ah the delusions of safe space world.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


What part of there’s no accusation except in the dark minds of you Leftards?


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

WEATHER53 said:


> I don’t recall anything



Thats not what he said to actual officials.


This is not about Kavanaugh or Trump. This is about facts of the matter and just plain understanding wtf you are reading.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t recall anything
> ...


Do not alter my postings by editing them.


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



She is not looking to accuse dummmy. Officials said that a witness told them that Kavanaugh had his dick out at a party and it was placed in her hand. Victim niether confirms nor denies that account.


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

WEATHER53 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...



I didn't alter - IT'S WHAT YOU SAID.

it's not all you said, but the rest is irrelavant to what I'm commenting on.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


That is an absolute lie.

The only statement from the alleged victim is that she does not remember the incident evr happening and she wants to make no FURTHER comment.

She never said it was true to ANY of the investigators.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 16, 2019)

deanrd said:


> Republicans had their chance. The FBI could’ve done a really good investigation and put this to bed once and for all. But Republicans interfered with the FBI and kept their investigation limited and told them not to talk to most people. Normally, a cover-up, means guilt. And so far, this is been a cover-up



Ford doesn't when or where it occurred. The witnesses that Ford claimed were there have no recollection and even her best friend at the time has no recollection of the event. Kavanaugh and his friend that supposedly was there with him denies it happened. What more of an investigation do you need?

Don't know when, or where, the witnesses you give can't recall and it have over 30 years ago. So you do a house to house search and hope to find evidence?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


What part of you atre a proven liar are you missing.

She never told an official it was true.

No official claims or has claimed she said it was true. We have one comment told to friends which is she does not remember it happening and she will not discuss it.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


It has been quoted and put in your face repeatedly and proves you are a dumb liar.

Quote where it says any officials claim she told them it was true.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > I don’t recall anything
> ...


It is what the ALLEGED victim said which you have been lying about.


----------



## Flash (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...




What fucking "Officals"?

The only person making the claim is a Democrat partisan asshole and the person that he said he heard that it happen to says she has no recollection.  No recollection means that there is absolutely no proof that the Democrat partisan asshole that made the claim got it right.  Well maybe in TDS afflicted Moon Bat Land but not the real world.

But keep up the hope Moon Bat.

Trump is going to be impeached any day now and Kavanaugh also.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...



New York Times clarifies article detailing new Kavanaugh allegations
The book reports that the female student declined to be interviewed and friends say that she does not recall the incident. That information has been added to the article.”


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



*Again*, a witness told investigators that Kavanaugh had his dick out at a party and it was placed in victim's hand. Victim refuses to confirm or deny this account.

*Therefore, the original reporting of that witness account remains uncontradicted.*


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

Flash said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Would it kill you to READ? The officials that were in contact with the claimed witness.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...



An the victim says she does not recall the incident. Sounds like denial to me. So the witness has nothing to corroborate his story. So, no evidence, no victim, no nothing.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


You altered it by not including the full statement you pussy boy fucking liar.


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



lol, no, that is not denial, you are just reading what you want to read instead of sticking to facts.

And witness testimony is NOTHING? Since when? You may also recall he wasn't the only witness remember seeing Kav's dick out at a party.

Kavanaugh Accused of Exposing Himself to a Second Yale Classmate

It stands as evidence untill it is contradicted, which it has not been.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...



Without corroboration, you have absolutely nothing. 

If I went and made up shit about you and claim a victim and the victim says they have no memory, I have absolutely nothing and this is exactly what happened. You got a big nothing burger. No corroboration, no victim, no crime. Go ahead investigate nothing.


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



*Corraboration:*

_[Ramirez] alleged that during a Yale dorm party, a* drunken Kavanaugh exposed his penis and shoved it into her face*, causing her to touch it when she tried to push him away_.

Kavanaugh Accused of Exposing Himself to a Second Yale Classmate

Will you now move the goal posts and still claim nothing?


----------



## FA_Q2 (Sep 16, 2019)

^ you cant be that ignorant or you would not be able to use a computer.


----------



## Leo123 (Sep 16, 2019)

New York Times Now Admits New Kavanaugh Accusation Is Fake News

"After the_ New York Times_ published their latest smear of Brett Kavanaugh, the left began foaming at the mouth, claiming that the article proved that Brett Kavanaugh lied during his confirmation hearing, that he is a proven rapist, etc., etc., etc. Those of us who actually read the article saw it for what it was: another unsubstantiated smear. Well, it looks like even the _New York Times_ is admitting their article was fake news."

If there was any question the NYT is nothing but a yellow rag and is in league with radical-leftist Democrats. 

"Despite the update, the damage has been done. Several 2020 Democrats jumped on the bogus allegations and called for Brett Kavanaugh's impeachment. How many of them will backtrack now that the_ New York Times_ has conceded the accusation in the article was even weaker than Elizabeth Warren's claim to be Native American?"

Democrats are fucking liars.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...



Ramirez is a separate allegation that could go to a pattern, however the victim doesn't recall the incident and the witness can't be used if their is no victim. The alleged witness is Max Steir a former Clinton lawyer, which brings up a whole lot of questions as to how politics plays into his whole story. 

Tough sell. I say investigate and see what happens. The evidence as with Ford is very suspect.


----------



## JGalt (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...



What "investigators"? There is no investigation going on against Kavanaugh.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


Wrong.

You are lying again.

She did not refuse to confirm or deny.

She stated she had no memory which is in fact a refutation of the account.

The original report has been contradicted


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 16, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Thank you!

If you don't remember an event, then it is a contradiction. The fact the witness was an attorney for Bill Clinton also makes me suspect of his recollection.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


You cannot even say it falls into a pattern since the allegation from Stiers is different in the most crucial details.

His limited description of events indicates that Kavanugh was a victim along with the unknown alleged female victim who does not recall it.


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Moron, someone saying they don’t remember is not a denial that it happened as recalled by someone who DOES remember.

And how the hell do you forget having a dick handed to you? You either handle tons of hand over dicks or you do remember something like that, but are not really sure if that was Kavanaugh’s dick...of course another explanation is that the victim simply wants no part of any of this.

Either way, it’s not contradictory to the positive evidence available that it was Kavanaugh, even if that evidence is not conclusive proof.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...



You mean like the guy who turns out to have represented Clinton's?


----------



## JGalt (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...



So why is this imaginary person who "does remember" not wanting an investigation?


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

JGalt said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



It was an FBI background check, which could have possibly been influenced by the White House, since it wasn’t a criminal investigation.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...



Future Clinton lawyer after 30 plus years and comes forward about him allegedly seeing Kavanaugh  handing his dick to a woman. That the woman doesn't recall might mean it didn't happen and a former Clinton attorney may have made it up. Maybe the former Clinton attorney thought it was Kavanaugh however he was so drunk he made a mistake and it turned out to be someone else, like say Bill Clinton.


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

JGalt said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



People have a wide spectrum of response to that kind of situation. Some feel like a victim, others may find it funny.


----------



## JGalt (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...



Yeah, right. Alex Jones just called and said he'd like to book you as a guest on his show...


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


It absolutely is a denial when the person who does not remember is one of the alleged victims.

No one said the dick was hard. 

She has only said she does not remember the incident at all which contradicts and refutes the allegation. In addition the allegation is physically and biologically implausible. Finally the allegation implicates Kavanaugh as another victim not a perpetrator.

The only explantion is she has no memory of it which most probably means the allegation is a crap lie.

It is ABSOLUTELY contradictive to the allegation which is just a weak allegation.

There is NO positive evidence of any kind whatsoever to support the allegation.


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



7 people are saying they saw Kavanaugh dicking around, I’d say there is a VERY good reason to think that Kavanaugh is not the choir boy he presented himself at the hearing.


----------



## JGalt (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...



Right. A "victim" of losing a presidential election in 2016, I guaran-damned-t you.

That explains it all right there.


----------



## iceberg (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


Name them.


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

JGalt said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



What did I say that is anything less than fact?


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

JGalt said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



WTF?


----------



## iceberg (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


With every passing post you make.


----------



## JGalt (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...



"could have possibly been influenced by the White House," is not a fact. That is a speculation with nothing to substantiate it.


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

iceberg said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



Blah blah blah.

Quote something specific I said that you don’t think is factual.


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

JGalt said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



It a FACT, that White House can influence background checks by FBI. Did they in this case? We don’t know.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


Thats a long list.

Just about everything you said is false and dishonest.

You have backpedaled and moved the goal post several times about the known statement of the newest alleged victim.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...



Seven? Have a link or names?


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



Blah blah blah 

put up specific points otherwise there is nothing to discuss.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...



Easy peasy

In post #92 you claimed that investigators stated that the alleged victim told them that the story was true.

She did not you lied and pulled that crap from your ass


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > iceberg said:
> ...



Witness told them it’s true, not the victim.

How many times that needs to be re-iterated?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...



I'll put up another one.

In post # 95 you said we have officials saying she ( the newest alleged victim ) said it was true.

She did not and we never had any such officials.

You lied and the facts proven it


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...



In two separate posts you claimed the alleged victim NOT a witness told investigators it was true.

And either way it does not matter because we have no official anywhere claiming that witnesses stated it was true.

Nothing you have said yet is accurate and all of your claims are wrecked by facts,

You also implied Kavanaughs dick was hard even thought no allegations describes it that way

Again you are less than factual you a liar


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...



He's right kid, you're a liar. You DID say it.


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



That is false, NYT has reported that officials who spoke to the witness, confirmed that he said he did see that at a party he attended.

I did not imply anything about any quality of Kavanaugh’s dick. (Lol wtf)

Got more “wrecking”? This is a joke so far.


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...



Your words kid, you're a liar

*"No she did not, she refused to comment publicly. But investigators say she did say to them it was true."*


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

JustAGuy1 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



I meant HE said to them it was true - the witness. How many times that needs to be repeated?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


Ok STUPID, if officials said it was true why didn't the paper report that? All they reported was that this guy said it happened and then reported that the woman's friends said it did not. At least get your lies straight before you keep making an idiot of yourself.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...



You first said the alleged victim.

Then you said TWO witnesses not one

There are no known witnesses other than the accuser. No other witnesses have told any official that is true which is another of your false claims.



It is too easy proving your lies when you cannot edit them fast enough


----------



## JustAGuy1 (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...



Oh stuff it liar, you got caught. Move on. Had you meant HE you would have said "HE"


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> JustAGuy1 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...



He is the accuser and no evidence exists to back up his allegation.

The alleged female victim does not remember it and the allegation is contradictory and implausible


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

RetiredGySgt said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



He said it’s true, she declined to comment, her friends say she doesn’t remember.

Are we on the same page here???

If we are then that amounts to a un-contradicted claim from a witness that Kavanaugh’s dick was handed around at a party, consistent with what another claimed victim said about his behavior.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


 It is not consistent with what any other victim has alleged.

Her lack of memory amounts to a contradiction


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



It is in fact consistent with Ramirez’s story of Kavanaugh’s dick being out and coming in contact with her face.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...




Wrong

She never said it came in contact with her face  she said  Kavanaugh waved it near her face and she pushed it away.

The newest allegation is not even remotely similar 

The newest allegation is that Some other guys pushed Kavanaughs penis into the hand of a woman who does not remember any of it 


The newest allegation is that Someone else committed the offense against a woman and against Kavanaugh who is also a victim

It is radically different the details MATTER


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


Seek professional psychiatric help.


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



For stating facts? You are clearly crazy.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


You have yet to come close to stating facts I have clearly and irrefutably posted several willful falsehoods of yours in contradiction of the facts


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


You claimed 7 people made the claim, please provide a link to this statement, a list of names would be nice with a link to them making any such claim....


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



So two stories of Kavanaugh's dick being out and about at parties is not like each other?

Are you serious??


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...




Once again NO

In ramirez claim kavaniaugh waved it in her face and she brushed it away.

In the newst allegation someone else assaulted Kavanugh and pushed his dick into the hand of another victim who contradicts the story.

Once again the details matter. And they are vastly different.

The only similarity is he had his pants down. From there the stories are lightyears apart.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 16, 2019)

JGalt said:


> So where are the apologies from those leftists who jumped all over the original thread about Kavanaugh?
> 
> *Lakhota*?
> 
> ...


Fk them all, no integrity


----------



## jc456 (Sep 16, 2019)

sartre play said:


> Never made a comment because it was a he said she said deal, based my opinion on things he said.  the guy is creepy.


Based on unsubstantiated information? Wow, aren’t you fair. You should never use that word again


----------



## jc456 (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


It’s the same fake story Déjà vu still fake. You really want people talking incriminating shit about you that’s fake? Ever hear the saying, do unto others as you want for yourself? Rhetorical


----------



## iceberg (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> iceberg said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


I did.


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 16, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Even Ramirez said she was so drunk at the time that she can’t rely 100% on her memory. But not everybody was drunk. Drunk is wealthy white Republican opioid.
> ...


That would be the honorable, adult thing to do but we discuss Democrats.

Expect crickets.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Sep 16, 2019)

Leftists/liberals explain this, from the Daily Mail:

*PIERS MORGAN: Trump’s right - this Kavanaugh sex smear fiasco proves the New York Times is now a partisan hack paper intent on destroying his presidency by any means necessary*

Published: 14:17 EDT, 16 September 2019  | Updated: 16:01 EDT, 16 September 2019

*Selected excerpt:*

".....As a former newspaper editor myself, these sort of excruciatingly embarrassing mea culpas make me cringe as much as they make me laugh; been there, seen the play, read the book, suffered the shame etc.

But sometimes a ridiculous correction appears that goes way beyond any semblance of humor, and makes my eyeballs explode.

In the early hours of yesterday morning, the New York Times posted online a sensationally lurid story about Supreme Court justice Brett Kavanaugh.

It was from a new book that two of the paper’s reporters – an arts writer and Wall Street correspondent - have written about Kavanaugh’s college years.

The bombshell allegation was that Kavanaugh sexually assaulted a young woman at Yale.

Specifically, they state that a classmate of Kavanaugh’s named Max Stier claims he ‘saw Mr Kavanaugh with his pants down at a drunk dorm party where friends pushed his penis into the hands of a female student.’

It was a stunning revelation, particularly in light of the furor surrounding his nomination and explosive claims – which he vehemently denied - from Christine Blasey Ford that he had sexually assaulted her.

And it sparked an immediate firestorm of furious reaction led by Democrat presidential candidates Kamala Harris, Bernie Sanders and Elizabeth Warren who all promptly called for Kavanaugh to be impeached.

Then came the correction.

A sharp-eyed journalist, The Federalist’s Mollie Hemingway, who’d been sent an advance copy of the book, spotted a crucial omission and tweeted about it.

In a new ‘Editors’ note’ posted a few hours later, the New York Times stated: ‘An earlier version of this article, which was adapted from a forthcoming book, did not include one element of the book’s account regarding an assertion by a Yale classmate that friends of Brett Kavanaugh pushed his penis into the hand of a female student at a drunken dorm party. The book reports that the female student declined to be interviewed and friends say she does not recall the incident. That information has been added to the article.’

WHAT???"

_red bolding mine_

LINK

_==============================================================_

The New York Slimes, as usual play games with the truth. Leftists fell on this lie so fast, demanding Kavanaugh be impeached.... based... on an unsupported allegation"

Really they made the impeachment demand without regards for the evidence, which makes them unfit to run for the Presidency.


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Once again, to say that multiple stories of Kavanaugh having his dick out at parties are vastly different is just plain nuts.

Once again, not-recollecting IS NOT DENIAL.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


Still waiting for that link to 7 people.......


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

RetiredGySgt said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



I gave the link earlier.

Oopsie. NY Times Corrects Hit Piece on Kavanaugh

during a ten-month investigation, the _Times _found that *Ramirez’s allegations were corroborated by at least seven people*, *and uncovered an account of a parallel incident: A former Yale classmate named Max Stier says he witnessed Kavanaugh with his pants down at a different dorm party*, and that his friends had pushed his penis into a female student’s hands.

They weren't all first hand witnesses, but they did contaporaniously hear about the incident.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...



Not recollecting a significant incident like this is in fact a contradictionand refutation of the claim. ANd yes it is denying that she was a vic tim as alleged.

Once again they are only similar if you stop at the  part about having his pants down and his penios out.

You are willfully ignoring the rest of the crucial details which are vastly different.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...



That is not a list 

It is claim without corroboration or names.

The newest allegation is radically different and not parallel as has been proven


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Bullshit. Not recollecting is not contradictory evidence.

NOT having been handed a dick is at least as memmorable as having been handed a dick, sop "she don't remember" by some friends is just a denial to comment.

I can very definetively say I have never been handed a dick and god knows I drank way more than I should have on many not-recent occasions.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...



What proof do you have? The former Clinton lawyer? I did see your link or the names of the seven witnesses either, you must of forgot.


----------



## wamose (Sep 16, 2019)

The Times didn't correct shit. They were forced to admit they were assholes. But most people already knew that.


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Nope, the story is very similar - drunk Bret with his dick out.

You are not saying anything that makes me think otherwise.


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Ummm witness testimony - I though we went over that?

Just because he worked at one time as Clinton's lawyer doesn't mean he is a false witness.

And even if you are inclined to belive that he is lying, how to explain FBI not interested in interviewing him at the time they had to do a background check?


----------



## justoffal (Sep 16, 2019)

Hellokitty said:


> Liberals are continuing to go after Kavanaugh to delegitimize future SCOTUS rulings that don't go their way.



I'll bet there's some really bad news hiding behind all of this having to do with Ginsberg.

Jo


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...



Makes him highly suspect. And BTW, your link never named the seven witnesses. Funny how everyone is a far left wing person. Maybe he knew better than to go after a conservative?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


It most certianly is as there is no validity without the crucial victim agreeing to the allegation.

Um no it is not as memorable as most men and women do not get a dick pushed into their hands at parties every day. To do so is bvery memorable for just about anyone and  a person who does not remember this event is in fact massively refuting the allegation which is weak to begin with.

Her friends claimign she does not remember the incident is in fact a massive piece of contradictory evidence against the allegation.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


Nope it is radically different as there is much more to both stories which you have to lie about and ignore.

I am stating facts which prove otherwise and you just  lie aboiut them as you have been doing all along


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



No it isn't.

You've had long enough life probably...do you have a problem remembering if anyone put a dick in your hand?

The ony people who would, were either handling a lot of dicks, or maybe remember being handed a dick but can't recall who's dick it was exactly. Niether contradicts witness account that it was Bret and his dick.


----------



## captkaos (Sep 16, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > deanrd said:
> ...



Didn't Jerry Nadler pay some bimbo off in New York a few years back.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


The witness testimony IS the allegation and is not evidence.

Allegations are not evidence of their own credibility or accuracy

Working as clintons lawyer at one time does establish a politidcal agenda and thus lack of credibility.

They were probably not interested because his allegation is unsupported by any evidence, contradicted by the other alleged victim and massivelly implausible.


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



You want a dick pic from the 80's or it didn't happen? 

Yes it is evidence.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...



Yes it absolutely is a refutation and contradiction.

I would have no problem remembering it had it ever happened to me and it has not. That is why her lack of remembering the event makers it implausible and contradicts Stiers. Had something like that happened she WOULD have remembered.

You are developing a weird tendency to actually prove your own arguments wrong.

No witness of any kind exists only Max Stiers who made the allegation.

The only people who remember it are those it happened to and she does not rememeber which is evidence it did not happen.


----------



## beautress (Sep 16, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> deanrd said:
> 
> 
> > Even Ramirez said she was so drunk at the time that she can’t rely 100% on her memory. But not everybody was drunk.
> ...


Yeah, it's pretty bad when the alleged victim of this claim doesn't remember it at all. 

Who does the New York Times think its Democrat Stooge Reporter is kidding?


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...





I don't remember if I took a shit in the morning yesterday.

Is that a refutation of my wife's recollection that I did OR if she had recollection that I did not?

You are saying it is, I'm saying you are crazy.


----------



## keepitreal (Sep 16, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> This is why most Americans will crawl naked over broken glass next November to vote for the guy we really don’t want as President.
> 
> They completely fabricated the entire story.
> 
> ...


But it wasn’t uncovered during the Ford fiasco


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...



No it is not evidence it is an allegation and an allegation is not evidence in support of itself.

What you are attempting is circular logic which is self defeating.

An accusation is NOT evidence 

AT the very least a corroborating account from the two alleged victims would help and one has shot down the allegation while the other is ignoring it.


----------



## beautress (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


A photo has surfaced? When the victim does not recall the incident? Sounds fishy. Link Plz.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


Everyone takes a shit on a frequent basis.

Very very few people have a penis pushed into their hands at a party..

Taking a shit is normal and not memorable being acosted by a penis at a party is memorable.

You are now defeating yourself with a false equivelancy.


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



NOT being acosted by a penus at a party is JUST AS MEMORABLE.

Again is there ANYONE here in this thread that is unsure about NOT having been handed a stranger's dick at some point in your life?

Anyone at all?


----------



## RealDave (Sep 16, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



The accuser is a well renowned professor who wanted to let people know what kind of person Kananaugh was.

I understand.  You never could get a woman to so humping their leg is justified.


----------



## RealDave (Sep 16, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > One of the worst parts of this nasty, toxic environment is that believing an accuser is getting more and more difficult.
> ...


Because therre is crime without a witness.   You & Trump  & Kavanaugh.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...



Wrong,

It is normal to NOT be acosted by a penis at a party therefore it is NOT as memorable. You have already stated it has never happened to you and in fact it happpens to very few people therefore it is common and not memorable to NOT be acosted by a penis at a party.

You really are a special needs type arent you?


----------



## RealDave (Sep 16, 2019)

FA_Q2 said:


> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> > Liberals are continuing to go after Kavanaugh to delegitimize future SCOTUS rulings that don't go their way.
> ...


If your fuckedc up cheating rapist protecting party had a  real investigation, it would be over.


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



And just to settle the general quesiton of witness testimony being or not being evidence:


18 U.S. Code § 3502.Admissibility in *evidence of eye witness testimony*

*The testimony of a witness* that he saw the accused commit or participate in the commission of the crime for which the accused is being tried *shall be admissible in evidence* in a criminal prosecution in any trial court ordained and established under article III of the Constitution of the United States.

18 U.S. Code § 3502 -  Admissibility in evidence of eye witness testimony


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


HE is not renowned and he is merely an average nobody even if he is a professor.

Since his allegation is weak, contradictory and refuted by one of the two victims he is letting people know what kind of dishonest person HE is.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

RealDave said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > Hellokitty said:
> ...


They did and none of the allegations were found to have no merit


----------



## ThisIsMe (Sep 16, 2019)

keepitreal said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > This is why most Americans will crawl naked over broken glass next November to vote for the guy we really don’t want as President.
> ...


I have to admit, that is a peculiar situation. During the whole time kavanaugh was being investigated, and during the hearings, this allegation never surfaced, now, out of the blue, it comes up.

One would wonder why.  It's not like the kavanaugh confirmation was held in secret. The whole country knew, and this steir guy knew as well.  Why did he wait?


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Do you have any trouble at all remembering that you never had a cock handed to you?

Don't lie now.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


Yes and that does not refute the fact that an accuser is not a witness or evidence which supports or proves the accusation.

An accusation does not constitute evidence that it is true


----------



## beautress (Sep 16, 2019)

"Not recollecting is not contradictory evidence."

Yes it is. No victim, no crime.

But there are victims. Kavanaugh's children.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 16, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...



A well known professor that was also Bill Clinton’s attorney.

He didn’t seem to care what kind of man Clinton was.


----------



## beautress (Sep 16, 2019)

This whole thing is McCarthyism all over again. The entire Democrat mob is a bunch of McCarthyests.


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

ThisIsMe said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



Because FBI did not do due deligence in the background check, THATS WHY. Republicans defined which leads they are to check out and which ones not to.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


Not one bit which is why it is not memorable at all to NOT have one handed to you.

It woudl be enormously memorable had it ever happened which is why her claim that she does not remember the incident is a massive refutation and contradictory piece of evidence to the allegation


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Stop dodging the question - it's very simple and goes straight to the issue. Just answer it.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...



They did in fact do the due dilligance in multiple background checks.

This guys story is contradictory implausible and absurd and not worth any time as it is falling apart as you spin like Tonya Harding trying eke a little credbility for it


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


I did 
It is very stupid and massively crushing for you.

SOmething that almost never happens to people is not memorable in its absence.

She has no memory of it and would have if it had happened.


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > ThisIsMe said:
> ...



Why didn't they interview this guy? Coons referred his testimony.

It doesn't add up to due dilligence.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...



I just said why and it does not add up to lack of due dilligance.


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



You may think that the word salad you put up is an answer, but it's not.

I'll ask again and see if you can clearly answer it:

Do you have any trouble at all remembering that you never had a cock handed to you?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


It was clear, concise and articulate and an absolute anseer you dishonest fool.

NOT ONE BIT'

is a clear concise and articulate answer even if we habve rpoven you are a iar and uneducated fool who does not grasp clear english

Asked and answered and your idiotic spin is a massive failure.


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



You said bullshit. FBI did not follow up on Max's story in any shape or form.


----------



## beautress (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


The witness is a Democrat operative, operating out of a Democrat-controlled University that makes sure the students treat opposition leaders with physical violence and a lot of inappropriate epithets rather than welcoming them in good sportsmanship.

Don't breed students to become warmongers, or it could blow up in your face.


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



So  - NO

You have absolutely no problem remembering that you never had a dick handed to you, so why do you think this person can't remember, such a memorable thing as NOT having had a cock handed to her?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


I stated facts.

It is a worthless,and implausible story unsupported by any evidencde and refuted by one of the two victims. Maybe both victims if Kavanugh ever comments which he likely wont


----------



## beautress (Sep 16, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


You're omitting something with regard to the accuser, who wasn't involved in the incident. That accuser is a Democrat operative. This is a hate crime against a Republican and his family. Life in prison will do for that nutcase professor with the false narrative.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...



The reason I have no probllem remembering it never happened is because it never happened and would only be memorable if it did.

She has no memory of gthe alleged iincident which refutes the allegation because she would remmeber it if it happened,

Day too day normal occurences are not memorable. Abnormal events are memorable.

Lack of abnormal events is NOT memorable.


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

beautress said:


> The witness is a Democrat operative, operating out of a Democrat-controlled University



Somebody needs to be operative on your head.


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



For you it is VERY memorable that dick handing didn't happen to you. Weird huh? Considering you keep saying it wouldn't be.


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



It is supported by witness and collaborating testimony, no victim is refuting testimony.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


Wrong.

It would be memorable only if it happened which si true for anyone.

It is not memorable when I do not get punched out because it seldom happens.

It only becoomes memorable if it does

Saying you do not rememeber something happeniing is a refuation that it did.

You really need to develop a better grasp of logic.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


No it is not

There is absolutely zero corroborating testimony and no corroborating witnersses.

You are stating a bald faced like in contradiction  of the known facts AGAIN.

Yes one of the victims refutes it the other has nothing to say


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



There are seven corraborating accounts to Ramirez's story.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...



Because it didn’t happen.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...



In named witnesses, that a left wing rag has discovered but not disclosed.


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



..except it is very memorable to you that you never had a cock handed.

You can dance around that all you want to but it's just not credible, by an example of your own memmory.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


We were discussing the new allegation.

And we only have an unconfirmed claim that there are witnesses to Ramirex allegations.

Judging from the massively failed track record of allegations so far those unnamed witnesses are worthless.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


It is not memorable that something so out of the ordinary did not happen.

It would only be memorable if it did.

It is abssoolutely credible and memory works exactly like that.

We do not remmeber the mundane and ordinary and the lack of unusual events. We remember the unusual.


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Actually it did happen - he never had a dick handed and remembers that suprisingly clearly, considering his claims that it not happening wouldn't be memmorable.


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



*But it was memmorable to you* and you keep failing to explain that contradiction to your little theory that it wouldn't be memmorable.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


I have stated no contradiction.

You have 

Unusual events are meorable. Their absence is not.

It is just that simple and not remembering a silly allegation like this is a clear and absolute piece of contradictory evidence.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


Wrong dumbass.

We remmeber the unusual and the day to day lack of the unusual is not memorable


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Now you are down to denying the obvious.

1. You say NOT getting handed a dick wouldn't be memmorable.
2. When asked if you were ever handed a dick, you say that you clearly remember that you were never handed a dick.

2 is a contradiction to 1. Contradiction is explained easily - it's weird for someone to not remember if they WERE OR WERE NOT handed a dick.

She remembers _something_, thats for sure, but what exactly she declined to say, so it's niether a corroboration nor contradiction to what someone else claimed.


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



So I'm wrong....and you DID have a dick handed to you?


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...



The alleged woman that he claimed happen to said she didn’t recall.


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Well not her personally, but her freinds said she didn't recall.

But there was someone that DID claim to recall what happened and her not remembering does not constitute a condradiction to that claim.

I don't know anyone not being able to recall being or not being handed a cock. Do you?

I can say definetively that it didn't happen at any party or dorm I've ever been to and so can Soupnazi and so can you I'll presume.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...



No, so it’s possible Clinton’s lawyer made it up.


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



It's also possible that he rapes kittens in his spare time, whats your point?

FBI did not follow up on his story AT ALL, which seems weird considering other similar claim they would be checking out in Brets background check.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


She does not remmeber SOMETHING.

She would have said so.

You cvan keep hammering away all you like but you are proven wrong and proven a liar.

Absence of the extyraordinary is not memorable. Presence of the extraodrinay is memorable

Her lack of meory of an extraordinary claim is a contradiction to the allegation and that is an absolute fact.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


Yes you are so wrong and proven a liar and proven a fool.

Not having a dick pushed into your hand is not memorable having one pushed into it is.

When you have no memory of the extraordinary it contradicts extraordinary allegations about you


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Completely baseless conjecture - you don't know what she would or wouldn't and for what reasons. We know nothing about her.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


That is normal because his story is a baseless allegation with no corroborating witness or evidence and it is contradicted by one of the victims.


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> Not having a dick pushed into your hand is not memorable



You keep saying it, but you have no problem remembering that it never happened to you.

You want to do this claim-and-retort OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER? Ok, keep going. But you are not advancing your argument even an inch without being able to directly address that contradiction.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


Wrong.

Completely logical conclusion.

She does not remember it which absolutely and clearly contradicts the allegation. That is what we know.

Claiming she remembers SOMETHING is baseless conjecture.

God you suck at this


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > Not having a dick pushed into your hand is not memorable
> ...


I keep saying it because it is fact which you keep denying.

You have spun your head off trying to prove an idiotic point which you failed at.

It is not memorable when the extraordinary does not happen


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Conclusion, therefore evidence.

Good job dummy.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


There is no evidence whatsoever.

Yes good job at owning your dumbass


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Extrodinary DID NOT HAPPEN and you remember clearly that it didn't happen.

Crazy, unexplainable shit, right?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...




Massive failure 

You are persistent but you were wned and made a jackass out of your self from the start.

The absence of the extraordinary is not as memorable as the extraordinary.

You failed to even chalenge that fact and the alleged vic tim contradicts gthe allegation


And you know it


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 16, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...



Still, it not happening should be very memmorable according to you, right?

So why couldn't she remember according to her friends?


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 16, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...



She specically told her freinds she did not remmber it happening.

That contradicts the allegation and most likely means it never happened.

You tried hard but failed to do anything except look stupid


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 16, 2019)

SCOTUS now has two sexual perverts on the bench.  Sad...


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 16, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> This is why most Americans will crawl naked over broken glass next November to vote for the guy we really don’t want as President.
> 
> They completely fabricated the entire story.
> 
> ...



You may feel a little stupid when the book comes out tomorrow - because this is all included in the book.  It was just left out of the advance article on the book.  The two authors were just interviewed on Lawrence O'Donnell.  It sounds like the book will be very bad for Kavanaugh.

*"The Education of Brett Kavanaugh: An Investigation"* by New York Times reporters Robin Pogrebin and Kate Kelly.


----------



## bluzman61 (Sep 16, 2019)

Leo123 said:


> New York Times Now Admits New Kavanaugh Accusation Is Fake News
> 
> "After the_ New York Times_ published their latest smear of Brett Kavanaugh, the left began foaming at the mouth, claiming that the article proved that Brett Kavanaugh lied during his confirmation hearing, that he is a proven rapist, etc., etc., etc. Those of us who actually read the article saw it for what it was: another unsubstantiated smear. Well, it looks like even the _New York Times_ is admitting their article was fake news."
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone with any intelligence takes the New York Times seriously.  They are so anti-Trump and pro-liberal, it's just sickening.  I'd love to see a rag like this go out of business, but unfortunately there are too many dumb liberals that read it.


----------



## skye (Sep 16, 2019)

I hate fake news!  HATE them!

Liars...scum,.... libtards ....DemonCraps  





Agree!


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Sep 17, 2019)

antontoo said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


Ahh anonymous uncorroborated statements and you believe them. Not first hand you mean some of the 7 were repeating what someone else told them, ya thats good for a laugh. Lets accuse someone of something cause I heard Joe tell Ralph he saw it.


----------



## Death Angel (Sep 17, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> One of the worst parts of this nasty, toxic environment is that believing an accuser is getting more and more difficult.


If they didnt lie we'd be able to believe them.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 17, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > This is why most Americans will crawl naked over broken glass next November to vote for the guy we really don’t want as President.
> ...


Are you saying the rest of the book is like this max stiers account ?

If so the book is a massive disaster


----------



## Penelope (Sep 17, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> This is why most Americans will crawl naked over broken glass next November to vote for the guy we really don’t want as President.
> 
> They completely fabricated the entire story.
> 
> ...



So she was drunk, it doesn't mean anything.  No one makes up these stories.  So we have 2 republicans on the supreme court that now have sexually abused women , either physically or verbally.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 17, 2019)

tramp is defending and is picking on the media.

------------------------------------------------------------------

President Trump issued a full-throated call for resignations and changes in management at The New York Times during a fiery rally in Democratic-leaning New Mexico on Monday night, after the paper published a bombshell allegation of sexual misconduct against Supreme Court Justice Brett Kavanaugh -- before later acknowledging, under pressure, that the alleged victim said she had no recollection of the event.

The slew of Democrats running for president who quickly called for Kavanaugh’s impeachment over the weekend based on the Times' reporting indicated later on Monday they weren't backing down, despite the Times' major revision to the story.
Trump demands resignations at NYT amid Kavanaugh outcry: 'The Times is dead, long live the New York Times'
------------------------------------------------

The FBI was told not to investigate a lot.  We have a rogue FBI now , but didn't before, at least before they were doing their jobs.

Who in the hell can make a story up like Fords, no one. He has a history of being a womanizer.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 17, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > This is why most Americans will crawl naked over broken glass next November to vote for the guy we really don’t want as President.
> ...


There is no evidence she was drunk.

She does niot recall which contradicts the allegation and in all probability it did not happen.

You are truly naive and gullible to claim no one makes these stories up Lies like this are common.

Your claim that any supreme court justice as sexually abused women is a slanderous partisan lie.

Cough up some evideence or you are outed as stupid liar


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 17, 2019)

Penelope said:


> tramp is defending and is picking on the media.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



You are out of touch with reality.

The story was vague, implausible and unsupported by a shred of evidence and only an uneducated FOOL would claim no one can make up a stpory like this.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 17, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > This is why most Americans will crawl naked over broken glass next November to vote for the guy we really don’t want as President.
> ...





Penelope said:


> No one makes up these stories.



So you agree Bill Clinton is a rapist. 
Thank you.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 17, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > This is why most Americans will crawl naked over broken glass next November to vote for the guy we really don’t want as President.
> ...



And you have no proof of it. Which means you have left wing speculation


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 17, 2019)

Penelope said:


> tramp is defending and is picking on the media.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



I'd sure hate to have you on a jury. Partisan hacks make terrible jurists. Depending on politics you'd deem someone guilty or innocent. Sad life.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 17, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...



There are more than enough witnesses.


----------



## Penelope (Sep 17, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> Penelope said:
> 
> 
> > tramp is defending and is picking on the media.
> ...



So being 18 and drunk gets one off of female abuse.  Being young and drunk doesn't keep one off the supreme court.  You republicans are sleazy.  OK.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 17, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Name them.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 17, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



There is no proof! Do you think Clinton was guilty? Because as you say no one would make up those stories and he had several women come forward with their stories and they won't make them up. 

Then you have this: Another Kavanaugh accuser admits to fabricating rape story

Now as you claim, women wouldn't make up these stories, right?


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 17, 2019)

_"An organization that leads the protest movement against President Trump’s judicial nominees and presents itself as grassroots is really the project of Arabella Advisors, a largely unknown, massively funded strategy company pushing the interests of wealthy leftist donors.

The Arabella firm manages four nonprofits: the __New Venture Fund__, __Sixteen Thirty Fund__, __Windward Fund__, and __Hopewell Fund__. These nonprofit entities play host to hundreds of groups and projects that promote interests and political movements strategically deployed in a long-term campaign to nudge the country to the left.

A central component of Arabella’s activism is opposition to Trump’s conservative judicial nominees. One Arabella-tied organization calling itself Demand Justice quickly thrust itself into the center of opposition to Trump’s Supreme Court pick Brett Kavanaugh. The Capital Research Center __has explained__ that Demand Justice is actually a project of Arabella’s Sixteen Thirty Fund.


Even before Trump announced Kavanaugh as his nominee, Demand Justice, founded by former members of Hillary Clinton’s 2016 presidential campaign, __committed__ to spending about $5 million to oppose the eventual pick."_


Will the revelation that wealthy Leftist Extremists who want to force the country to the Left, who include former Hillary Clinton 2016 Presidential Campaign Members, and Leftist Counter-Intelligence / Propaganda-Pushing organizations like the N. Y. Times are engaged in a conspiracy / crusade to destroy Trump Judicial picks - like Kavanaugh - and rule through judicial activists because they can not get their agenda passed through Congress finally wake snowflakes up to the fact that  they are being 'played', manipulated, HERDED to the Left by wealthy power-hungry Leftists, such as those who ran Hillary's campaign in 2016?

Or do you think snowflakes will shrug off / reject these discoveries and keep  marching to the Leftist Socialist Democrat drum beat?  


Unmasked: Secretive Arabella Advisors Really Behind ‘Grassroots’ Protest Movement Opposing Trump’s Judicial Nominees


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 17, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


So far there are absolutely no witnesses to the newest allegations.

There are rumors of witnesses to the allegations from Ramirez but no names or confirmation yet.

So actually no there are not any witnesses.


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 17, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...


Wrong.

Alegations of abuse must be proven by evidence.

In the absence of evidence the presumption of innocence gets one off.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 17, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Penelope said:
> ...



Where did I say 18 and drunk gets one off of female abuse? Why do you make up stupid BS? Because you are nothing but a partisan whack job. Ted Kennedy got away with letting a woman drown and you nut jobs idolized him. So spare me you fake righteous indignation. Democrats and Republicans like yourself are what is wrong with America, you love your party of our country.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 17, 2019)

so you think the democrats should support all the big money donor right wing groups, who are pushing their hateful agenda towards the working man... (so wrongfully called) conservative causes?


----------



## jc456 (Sep 17, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


it is amazing how many fkheads exist to try and destroy another person with a man like Kavanaugh's record.  fk you and anyone else who believes any of this shameful content. I have other thoughts, but I would get banned on here.  If you can't post with any integrity, you should go to another message board.  kavanaugh is not your punching bag.  he is your nightmare.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 17, 2019)

easyt65 said:


> _"An organization that leads the protest movement against President Trump’s judicial nominees and presents itself as grassroots is really the project of Arabella Advisors, a largely unknown, massively funded strategy company pushing the interests of wealthy leftist donors.
> 
> The Arabella firm manages four nonprofits: the __New Venture Fund__, __Sixteen Thirty Fund__, __Windward Fund__, and __Hopewell Fund__. These nonprofit entities play host to hundreds of groups and projects that promote interests and political movements strategically deployed in a long-term campaign to nudge the country to the left.
> 
> ...



Can't wait for RBG's double double to "retire" and then Roberts gets removed because he wants to "spend more time with his family on Epstein's Island"


----------



## jc456 (Sep 17, 2019)

antontoo said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


the fact is there aren't seven witnesses.  nope.  try again loser.  I will defend a decent man like Kavanaugh against evil shit like you!! you have absolutely nothing of any kind to even begin to discuss this matter personally like you have.  what a fk with no integrity you are.  I want you to pull photos for us to see asswipe!  you act like your personally involved, post the photo of the event.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 17, 2019)

Care4all said:


> so you think the democrats should support all the big money donor right wing groups, who are pushing their hateful agenda towards the working man... (so wrongfully called) conservative causes?



Before democrats turned Judicial Nominations into the Battle of Stalingrad, both RBG and Scalia each got 90+ Senators voting for them.

Let that sink in


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 17, 2019)

Care4all said:


> so you think the democrats should support all the big money _donor right wing groups_, who are pushing their hateful agenda towards the working man... (so wrongfully called) conservative causes?



...try to stay on topic, snowflake....


----------



## Princecharles123 (Sep 17, 2019)

easyt65 said:


> _"An organization that leads the protest movement against President Trump’s judicial nominees and presents itself as grassroots is really the project of Arabella Advisors, a largely unknown, massively funded strategy company pushing the interests of wealthy leftist donors.
> 
> The Arabella firm manages four nonprofits: the __New Venture Fund__, __Sixteen Thirty Fund__, __Windward Fund__, and __Hopewell Fund__. These nonprofit entities play host to hundreds of groups and projects that promote interests and political movements strategically deployed in a long-term campaign to nudge the country to the left.
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## jc456 (Sep 17, 2019)

Soupnazi630 said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > Soupnazi630 said:
> ...


but there isn't anyone who confirms it.  all made up shit by Max Stein, a past WhiteWater lawyer arguing against kavanaugh.  hmmmmmm strange how that fking works eh?


----------



## jc456 (Sep 17, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


are you personally involved in this matter?  you sure act as if you held kavanaugh's dick.  so, you were there?  you should contact the times and let them know your revelry with kavanaugh and Ramirez.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 17, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


you were there?


----------



## jc456 (Sep 17, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


no witness testimony, I thought we already went over that?  how far you going with this loser?


----------



## jc456 (Sep 17, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


unless you were there, all you are doing is posting fake shit on a message board and getting your ass kicked for it.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 17, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


how?


----------



## jc456 (Sep 17, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


ah the irony there.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 17, 2019)

keepitreal said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > This is why most Americans will crawl naked over broken glass next November to vote for the guy we really don’t want as President.
> ...


yes it was.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 17, 2019)

RealDave said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > Hellokitty said:
> ...


what would be over? what did they miss?  you're very confused, your TDS is obscuring your intelligence at the moment.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 17, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


stand up humor now?  wow, get another job.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 17, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


but if the victim says not the guy, then the eye witness is disregarded.  you should really do a better hack job.  you suck at it.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 17, 2019)

RealDave said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


what's the crime and how do you prove it without a victim.  you have a crime scene and no one there.  wow,  nice job, hack job 101 course is doing well today.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 17, 2019)

ThisIsMe said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


it did come up during the investigation.  where were you?


----------



## jc456 (Sep 17, 2019)

antontoo said:


> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...


prove they didn't.  let's see your evidence? dude, you leaped off the cliff today. you left any ounce of dignity you once had at the office, cause you are truly showing your hateful self here.  pttth


----------



## jc456 (Sep 17, 2019)

beautress said:


> "Not recollecting is not contradictory evidence."
> 
> Yes it is. No victim, no crime.
> 
> But there are victims. Kavanaugh's children.


the message board protects the creepy insane in here, those kids are forever damaged.  and these fkwads in here are all culpable


----------



## jc456 (Sep 17, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


you're truly a fkwad in here, you really do intend to flush all dignity away.  wow.  what a shameful man you are.  

Such a statement by you is unjustified and undeserving a response.  sick fk is all you are.


----------



## Silent Warrior (Sep 17, 2019)

The NYT has stopped being relevant since we stopped using outhouses.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 17, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > so you think the democrats should support all the big money donor right wing groups, who are pushing their hateful agenda towards the working man... (so wrongfully called) conservative causes?
> ...


 it was REPUBLICANS that turned it in to a ''battle'' and cause to only place Federalists on the supreme court...

YOU started the battle!!!  you you you did that, silly one....


----------



## jc456 (Sep 17, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


no it isn't, you just posted more fake shit.  bye bye integrity as i said.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 17, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


no there isn't and i challenge you to post it.  NOW.


----------



## Care4all (Sep 17, 2019)

easyt65 said:


> Care4all said:
> 
> 
> > so you think the democrats should support all the big money _donor right wing groups_, who are pushing their hateful agenda towards the working man... (so wrongfully called) conservative causes?
> ...


I was on topic my dear.... responding to this portion of his post...

_ 
because they can not get their agenda passed through Congress finally wake snowflakes up to the fact that they are being 'played', manipulated, HERDED to the Left by wealthy power-hungry Leftists, such as those who ran Hillary's campaign in 2016?

Or do you think snowflakes will shrug off / reject these discoveries and keep marching to the Leftist Socialist Democrat drum beat?_


----------



## jc456 (Sep 17, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


I bet you have unicorn's running around your yard eh?


----------



## jc456 (Sep 17, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


I can say definitely it didn't happen too.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 17, 2019)

antontoo said:


> Soupnazi630 said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


post the evidence. sounds like you were there, was it yours maybe?


----------



## jc456 (Sep 17, 2019)

Lakhota said:


> SCOTUS now has two sexual perverts on the bench.  Sad...


prove that or you're slandering SCOTUS and I will report you!! that was made with intent.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 17, 2019)

Care4all said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...



Bullshit!

It started with Kennedy's Jihad on Clarence Thomas!


----------



## AntonToo (Sep 17, 2019)

RetiredGySgt said:


> antontoo said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



Whatever, don't belive any of them them, they are all lying about the same thing....but even then FBI not even looking at the second allegation referred to them during the background check is eyebrow raising.


----------



## Hellokitty (Sep 17, 2019)

jc456 said:


> RealDave said:
> 
> 
> > FA_Q2 said:
> ...




Interesting how democrats are quick to trash the "fine men and women of the FBI".


----------



## jc456 (Sep 17, 2019)

Hellokitty said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > RealDave said:
> ...


that so rightly got Russia russia right on, correct?  these folks are fkwads, each and everyone of them.  They are the lowest life form beetles have a better hygiene.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 17, 2019)

antontoo said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > antontoo said:
> ...


yep, they are all lying,  who is they anyway?


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 17, 2019)

Care4all said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > Care4all said:
> ...


The Topic is about the Wealthy Leftist Donors behind the deplorable assault on Kavanaugh and Trump's Judge nominees. 'Right Wing Groups' was pulled out of your ass, off topic, and used in an attempt to derail discussion about what the criminal Left is doing NOW....

DESPITE the NY Times being exposed as a complete and undeniable political 'assassination attempt' of Kavanaugh, it is being reported, as well, that Democrats are actually  drafting up legislation for Kavanaugh's Impeachment.

This article and the NY Times being so completely busted with theirs proves the only thing Kavanaugh is 'guilty' of is defeating the criminal, hate-driven Leftists...AGAIN...and that is not an Impeachable offense.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 17, 2019)

*...proving everything they do is based on pure hate and debunked fake news propaganda....*





OUT FOR JUSTICE
*‘Squad’ member preps House resolution for Kavanaugh impeachment*
‘Squad’ member Pressley pushing Kavanaugh impeachment inquiry, despite allegation concerns

_"Rep. __Ayanna Pressley__, D-Mass., one of the four freshman congresswomen known collectively as the “Squad,” is planning Tuesday to introduce a resolution seeking an impeachment inquiry into Supreme Court Associate Justice Brett Kavanaugh, despite reluctance from top Democrats to pursue one and concerns about the basis for the latest accusations._

_The resolution follows a __New York Times__ report that included a new allegation of sexual misconduct from when Kavanaugh was in college -- although an editors' note later revealed that *the alleged victim did not recall it taking place*."_

Pressley should be Censured for such an obvious political attack, using Congress - and the tax payers' time and money- to do so based on a completely debunked / proven false narrative!


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 17, 2019)

Trump-hating criminal Democrats are not allowing reality / exposed truth to stop them from spreading the false accusation against Kavanaugh ... despite the NY Times having already come out to admit their 1st release of the article was an intentionally political hit that left the facts which destroyed their story out altogether...
*
Scarborough goes after Kamala Harris for pushing Kavanaugh impeachment despite badly 'botched' NYT story
*
_Scarborough goes after Kamala Harris for pushing Kavanaugh impeachment despite badly 'botched' NYT story_

_"MSNBC host __Joe Scarborough__ was left baffled Tuesday by __Sen. Kamala Harris, D-Calif__., *using a now-revised New York Times story to argue for the impeachment of *__*Supreme Court*__* Associate Justice Brett Kavanaugh*.

*"Even the most liberal of liberals are scratching their heads over how badly The New York Times botched that,"* Scarborough said._

Trump-hating Leftist Extremists are not even trying to hide their desperate attempt to take down both the President and Kavanaugh, to the point they are willing to openly push an admitted LIE by  the NY Times as their justification for calling for Impeachment.


----------



## Meathead (Sep 17, 2019)

Skanks don't let facts impede them.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 17, 2019)

Someone should really tell Democrats that  they need more than_ 'Literary Fiction'_ as the basis for Impeachment.


----------



## Claudette (Sep 17, 2019)

LMAO They will have as much luck with this as they do with impeaching Trump.

The Dems are really putting Trump in office for 2020.

Sucks to be their stupid asses.


----------



## The Irish Ram (Sep 17, 2019)

Go ahead wad squad.  Piss the citizens of this country off some more....


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 17, 2019)

Let them go forward, if the House impeaches, I doubt the Senate will convict.


----------



## 22lcidw (Sep 17, 2019)

Progs are destroying people along with fiefdoms. You can not destroy people who start businesses and turn them into huge moneymakers with a lot of employment  because they said stupid things and replace them with people who are more akin to parasites and have no idea to do the same as the originator in these endevours. They deserve to go out of business.


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 17, 2019)

Harris Calls For New Investigation Into Kavanaugh Debunked / Exposed N.Y. Times Political Hit *FAIL*:

_'The recent lies published by the N. Y. Times about USSC Justice Kavanaugh paints an extremely disturbing picture of Justice Kavanaugh. IF this accusation had been true,  although it has been  exposed that it is NOT, it would make Justice Kavanaugh a depraved sexual predator who does not belong on the USSC, and it is for this reason I am calling for another intensive, fake-news/hate-driven investigation of Justice Kavanaugh, during which time we will put his family through hell again and which will end in our attempt to Impeach him no matter what the outcome may be.'
-- What  Harris would actually say  if forced to honestly speak he rmind...._








_"Presidential candidate Sen. __Kamala Harris__ (D-Calif.) called for a new investigation 
into the latest sexual assault allegation against Supreme Court Justice Brett Kavanaug _
_o__n Tuesday." 



Kamala Harris calls for new investigation into Kavanaugh allegations


._


----------



## easyt65 (Sep 17, 2019)

Papageorgio said:


> Let them go forward, if the House impeaches, I doubt the Senate will convict.


Since the entire NY Times story was blown to hell, exposed as nothing more than a smear / false narrative, it is safe to say  there is no way in hell the Senate would go along with this continued Democrat / Liberal Extremist 'tantrum' over losing in 2016.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Sep 17, 2019)

I thought some Marxist googoos were behind this connected to the abortion mills and Soros.

Seems I was right.  But no credit to me since it's a pretty low bar deducing Dimocrat behavior these days. 

Just think 'Crypto Marxists using Nazi money'.

Dark Money Group Really Behind ‘Impeach Kavanaugh’ Movement

Unmasked: Secretive Arabella Advisors Really Behind ‘Grassroots’ Protest Movement Opposing Trump’s Judicial Nominees


----------



## beautress (Sep 17, 2019)

jc456 said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > "Not recollecting is not contradictory evidence."
> ...


Several posters here claim that they are paid by the Democrats to post DNC propaganda. Apparently, some think it is fun to beat up on President Trump, his appointees and family.

While our President beats back all their most blatant lies with the absolute truth, the Democrats do not like to be noticed in any truthful manner. I wonder if they know it makes Democrats look like indoctrinated drones when low-IQ false narratives are so ubiquitous.

Well, it's their footshoot.


----------



## beautress (Sep 17, 2019)

jc456 said:


> Hellokitty said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



Dung Beetles, Working in tandem...




Maybe it does take a village ... for them.​


----------



## The Purge (Sep 17, 2019)

It’s just shy of a year since Brett Kavanaugh took his seat on the Supreme Court. On cue, the New York Times on Sunday published a “previously unreported story” claiming that as a Yale undergraduate at a “drunken dorm party,” Mr. Kavanaugh had his pants down while friends pushed his genitals “into the hands of a female student.” The accusation is similar to Deborah Ramirez ’s assertion last year in the New Yorker about another drunken Yale party.

What has happened since is familiar. No sooner is the “bombshell” story dropped than it starts to look like a dud. It emerges, for example, that this new allegation isn’t really new—the Federal Bureau of Investigation and senators knew about it during Mr. Kavanaugh’s confirmation hearings—and the Times never spoke to the man who had made the charge, Max Stier.

On Monday the Times added a humiliating “editors’ note” admitting its story omitted a crucial fact: The purported victim declined to be interviewed and friends say she does not recall such an incident. That hasn’t stopped the Democrats’ 2020 candidates—including Cory Booker, Julián Castro, Kamala Harris, Beto O’Rourke, Bernie Sanders, Elizabeth Warren and Pete Buttigieg —from calling for the justice’s impeachment.

In short, the “new” accusation fails for the same reason the earlier ones did: lack of evidence. Any fair-minded reading of “Justice on Trial: The Kavanaugh Confirmation and the Future of the Supreme Court” by Mollie Hemingway and Carrie Severino would lead to the conclusion that the accusations that Mr. Kavanaugh is a sexual predator remain at best unsubstantiated and at worst fabricated. And one way to read Sunday’s Times story is as confirmation that, after a year of investigation, the evidence for Christine Blasey Ford ’s allegation of sexual assault..

(Excerpt) Read more at wsj.com ...

------------

I haven’t read all the stories-—I get too mad after a few lines, but have people asked why on earth a woman would now remember a crime from years ago when every TV, radio, cellphone and computer had news available with “tense, contentious Kavanaugh hearings unearth stories Dems hope will sink his hopes for court.”?

NOW something new comes out. Gimme a break.


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 17, 2019)

Y'know, I watch both parties spike the ball over this stuff - the Dems when the accusations come out, the GOP when the accusations fall flat.  I can't blame the GOP when they cram it back in the Dems' face.

But minor problem here: Now, virtually any accusation will be tainted if it doesn't have solid evidence.  The accuser will be a target, because now we have to consider the possible nefarious motives of the woman.

I don't know about you, but I don't like where this is going.
.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 17, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> Y'know, I watch both parties spike the ball over this stuff - the Dems when the accusations come out, the GOP when the accusations fall flat.  I can't blame the GOP when they cram it back in the Dems' face.
> 
> But minor problem here: Now, virtually any accusation will be tainted if it doesn't have solid evidence.



That's pretty much how things work.  It's not a problem, save for the accuser.


----------



## LaDairis (Sep 17, 2019)

Whenever there are X number of left wing women all of a sudden lining up on call with clearly bogus bullshit like

He assaulted me, I just can't remember when or where

We should respond this way





Shutterstock


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Sep 17, 2019)

LaDairis said:


> Whenever there are X number of left wing women all of a sudden lining up on call with clearly bogus bullshit like
> 
> He assaulted me, I just can't remember when or where
> 
> ...



Demand proof.  If none is forthcoming. sue.  Go for big dollars.


----------



## The Purge (Sep 17, 2019)

CBS Jan Crawford's twitter ^ | Sept 16th, 2019 | Jan Crawford

Christine Ford’s close HS friend (who Ford says was at the party when Kavanaugh allegedly assaulted her) said Ford’s story is not believable and told the FBI Ford’s allies pressured her, threatened her with a smear campaign to say otherwise


----------



## FA_Q2 (Sep 17, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> Y'know, I watch both parties spike the ball over this stuff - the Dems when the accusations come out, the GOP when the accusations fall flat.  I can't blame the GOP when they cram it back in the Dems' face.
> 
> But minor problem here: Now, virtually any accusation will be tainted if it doesn't have solid evidence.  The accuser will be a target, because now we have to consider the possible nefarious motives of the woman.
> 
> ...


Or we could just go back to the old reliable system - the one where we do not try and ruin people over allegations without proof and we do not judge those making the allegations.

I know, one can dream right????


----------



## keepitreal (Sep 17, 2019)

jc456 said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > Weatherman2020 said:
> ...


I wasn’t aware of that.
So, I’m confused...why is it being revisited?

Please and thank you


----------



## Lakhota (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## FA_Q2 (Sep 17, 2019)

keepitreal said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...


Because the reporters on this are releasing a book about Kavanauh's years in Yale.


----------



## Mac1958 (Sep 18, 2019)

FA_Q2 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Y'know, I watch both parties spike the ball over this stuff - the Dems when the accusations come out, the GOP when the accusations fall flat.  I can't blame the GOP when they cram it back in the Dems' face.
> ...


Something tells me we're no longer capable of that kind of reason.
.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 18, 2019)

FA_Q2 said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


I don't get this at all.  How can they legally do that?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 18, 2019)

Mac1958 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


Yeah, I remember all the slander of Democrats by Republicans in the past. 

Said no one ever.


----------



## SAYIT (Sep 18, 2019)

In case anyone thought our MSM still standing after the PMSNBC/Lawrence O'Donnell fiasco, The NYTimes this week kicked out the last rotting pillar beneath our 4th estate's creds. They have gone from incredibly bad to much, much worse.

And to add to the cacophony of STUPIDITY and mendacity, our Hysterical House Dems ( and some unhinged Dim Senators) are trying to ride the LIES to an impeachment of a sitting USSC justice. They don't care that it was just fake news … they want blood and they want it NOW!!!

SMH.

*Ayanna Pressley just filed an impeachment resolution against Brett Kavanaugh in the House*

*New York Times' botched Kavanaugh story the latest in series of blunders from Opinion section - CNN

Times’ handling of Kavanaugh story draws widespread criticism

“They Played It Up Pretty Big”: Kavanaugh Turmoil Engulfs the New York Times

The New York Times faces questions over Kavanaugh story*


----------



## FA_Q2 (Sep 18, 2019)

jc456 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > keepitreal said:
> ...


The 'story' was never posted in the news section.  It was strategically placed as though it was nothing more than an excerpt and review from the book.  Remember, 'news' outlets may publish absolutely anything as referenced from someone else as long as they report it as such.  They are not liable for publishing what someone else says or in this case what a book claims.

This whole thing looks like a publicity stunt to sell more books.  It is backfiring as even pretty skewed outlets have recognized this whole thing as bullshit.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 18, 2019)

FA_Q2 said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > FA_Q2 said:
> ...


Almost every Democrat called for Kavanaugh to be impeached because of that NYT hit piece. 

Not one has apologized.


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 18, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Democrats want him to hang. No proof needed.
> ...




The GOP believed the Democrats were making up a story going back 30 or so years because all it takes is an accusation to get CNN on your side. It was a last minute effort after they failed to block kavenaugh, so why anyone would believe those lying corrupt democrat bastards is pretty mind boggling. Blasey Ford couldnt remember enough to have an investigation. Her friends say they cant remember shit, so what are you supposed to investigate? Maybe Kavinaugh lied about drinking too much in college... i guess thats quite possible, and maybe some think that kind of lie should disqualify him if its so,  but this is what these Democrat bullshit investigations are all about. make an accusation against a political enemy, just so you can get an investigation.. even if it goes all the way back to someones teenage years, just so you can find some other technicality that might pop up in the investigation to use against him. In this case, its all bullshit that no one can remember


----------



## jc456 (Sep 18, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> CowboyTed said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Blasy Ford's own lawyer gave her up!! I laughed a bit yesterday on hearing that.  hahahahaha

Blasey Ford Attorney Admits Abortion 'Motivated' Kavanaugh Accusations


----------



## Yarddog (Sep 18, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...





Yep, they dont care about real facts. they only look for anything that will back up the way they already *feel* about a Privileged White guy who shouldnt be holding office in their opinion.


----------



## jc456 (Sep 18, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > FA_Q2 said:
> ...


and we don't care.  fk them.  I take them on daily in here. I love it.


----------



## keepitreal (Sep 18, 2019)

FA_Q2 said:


> This whole thing looks like a publicity stunt to sell more books.


And papers


----------



## FA_Q2 (Sep 19, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


And they wont.  They are just going to pretend that the story is true no matter how far reaching and lacking any real proof there is.

It is all they need now.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Sep 19, 2019)

keepitreal said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > This whole thing looks like a publicity stunt to sell more books.
> ...


Mistake there.  

This makes the paper look like shit.


----------



## Zorro! (Sep 19, 2019)

Kavanaugh Farce Explodes In A Shower Of Radioactive Clowns.

It’s been said that history repeats itself, first as tragedy, the second time as farce. But what if the first time was farce? Does it become a radioactive clownshow?

The article left out a crucial fact that the woman “refused to discuss the incident” with the authors, and she does not recall it anything like that ever happening to her. 

Want to guess who Max Stier is? Would you believe one of Bill Clinton’s impeachment lawyers? Don’t you think this might be _relevant_ information for _NYT_ to include in their article to judge the _objectivity_ of the accuser?

And all that “corroboration?” Yeah, not so much:

New Kavanaugh book claims seven people back up Deborah Ramirez allegation. That’s when things get a bit silly. https://washex.am/2O8mAHp 





2,334
3:17 AM - Sep 17, 2019

NEW -- NYT's @rpogrebin suggests unnamed woman in her Kavanaugh excerpt may have been too drunk to remember Kavanaugh's penis being pushed into her hand.

https://omny.fm/shows/mornings-on-the-mall/wmal-intxerview-robin-pogrebin-09-17-19 …

NYT: This woman was a victim of Kavanaugh.
Woman: I don’t remember that at all.
NYT: Pay no attention to the drunk slut.


These little setbacks didn’t stop several denizens of the Democratic Presidential clown car from calling for Kavanaugh’s impeachment based on this non-existent evidence. Almost as though it were all part of a coordinated effort:

Demand Justice, an organization founded by former members of Hillary Clinton’s 2016 presidential campaign and associated with a “social welfare organization” financed by billionaire activist George Soros, has played a central role in leading activism against Supreme Court Justice Brett Kavanaugh based on a quickly deteriorating claim in a controversial New York Times article.

Demand Justice is fiscally sponsored by a nonprofit arm of the secretive, massively funded Arabella Advisors strategy company that pushes the interests of wealthy leftist donors. Arabella specializes in sponsoring countless dark money pop-up organizations designed to look like grassroots activist groups, as exposed in a recent extensive report by conservative watchdog Capital Research Center.

Within hours of the release of the questionable Times article, Demand Justice not only launched a social media campaign but used the piece to push their October 6 event to “protest this corrupt Supreme Court and demand an investigation of Kavanaugh.”​All of this lying looks like a deliberate strategy to bury real news about the _original_ flimsy Kavanaugh accusations:

A high-school pal of Brett Kavanaugh accuser Christine Blasey Ford says in a new book that she’s skeptical of Ford’s claim the Supreme Court justice sexually assaulted her at a party in the 1980s.

“I don’t have any confidence in the story,” Leland Keyser — who Ford has said was at the party where the alleged assault occurred — told two New York Times reporters in their book “The Education of Brett Kavanaugh: An Investigation.”

“Those facts together I don’t recollect, and it just didn’t make any sense,” Keyser insisted of Ford’s account, according to authors Robin Pogrebin and Kate Kelly.​
She also said that Ford’s allies “pressured her to lie”:

We all know that the _New York Slimes_ is part of the Fake News Democrat Party Media Complex, but seldom has their coordination been this blatant. _Any lie_, no matter how absurd, risible, flimsy, unsubstantiated, or obviously made up out of thin air is fair game to print as long as it smears any Republican declared a designated hate object. It’s all five minute hates, all the time.


----------



## Zorro! (Sep 19, 2019)

CowboyTed said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > This is why most Americans will crawl naked over broken glass next November to vote for the guy we really don’t want as President.
> ...


Exactly! 

Hypocrisy: Right-Wingers Who Love It When The Babylon Bee Makes Stuff Up:
Suddenly Get Mad When The NYT Does It!


----------



## Penelope (Sep 20, 2019)

Weatherman2020 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...



And no-one should.
--------------------------------------

The conservative publication PJ Media says in a headline spreading virally on Facebook that the New York Times admitted a new allegation against Justice Brett Kavanaugh is "fake news," but that is misleading.

The back-and-forth stems from a Sept. 14 report in the New York Times that contains a previously unreported accusation of sexual impropriety by Kavanaugh while a student at Yale.

After its initial reporting, the New York Times added more information to its story online and published an editor’s note explaining its decision.
No, the New York Times has not copped to pushing ‘fake news’


----------



## Soupnazi630 (Sep 20, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > FA_Q2 said:
> ...


Yes they should.

Willfully omitting the most important detail of the alleged victim was a massive and deliberate effort to paint the narrative in such a way as to smear Kavanaugh.

Essentially it was an effort to manfactuee the news rather than report it which is precisely why they were peddling fake news.

The explanation of an editorial error is a cop out.

Not only does the NYT owe an apology but the authors who wrote the book owe one as well. So far there is nothing in it but rumors and gossip. Which is fine is that is the sort of thing you wish to write but they are presenting it as some piece of scholarly biographical research which it is not.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Sep 20, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > FA_Q2 said:
> ...


Bullshit.  The claims were known and rejected because it is a second hand account where the victim does not remember the incident and is unable to be corroborated.  It has been further shown that Ford pressured people to back her up in the very same book that the Times was supposedly reporting on:


"I was told behind the scenes that certain things could spread about me if I didn't comply," Keyser told the authors.

A group text recounted in the book between Ford’s friends following the hearing included discussions on how to convince Keyser to modify her story. Cheryl Amitay, a grade behind Ford at Holton, urged Keyser’s friends to talk to Keyser. “Maybe one of you guys who are friends with her can have a heart to heart,” Amitay texted. “I don’t care, frankly, how f---ed up her life is.”

Amitay called Keyser “a major stumbling block.”

Another Ford classmate, Lulu Gonella, said she was to meet with Keyser within an hour.

Another friend, a man who’d gone to Holton’s brother school, suggested making Keyser's "addictive tendencies" — the authors describe in the book her struggles with alcohol and drugs — widely known. “Perhaps it makes sense to let everyone in the public know what her condition is,” the man texted.
'Just didn't make any sense': Friend of Kavanaugh accuser Christine Blasey Ford now challenges her story

This was also in the book the times was using but somehow did not make it into their reporting.  Add that to the fact they removed the most important part of the so called story, that the victim herself seemed to have no recollection of the event, and what you have is a story that is totally fabricated.  Politifact tries to pass this off with a bullshit excuse:
"In conclusion, the New York Times said it did not initially publish all relevant information when it ran the article, and the omitted information may call into question the credibility of the accusation. But the Times has since added that information, and wrote an editor’s note explaining their decision."

So what if the Times finally added the pertinent information - the article itself is utter hearsay and bullshit.  It gives the exact opposite impression about what was known - Ford's team was pressuring supposed witnesses and no one seems to back any of these asinine claims up.  All they have is third party accounts with no details and no proof of anything.  The editors note is also bullshit, oops it was just an error that we omitted the details that show this article is trash is not even remotely kosher. 

And if it was just an error why should they not apologize?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Sep 20, 2019)

Penelope said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > FA_Q2 said:
> ...


Wow, you impress me!
Taking on the task to spin for the NYT makes landing on Omaha Beach seem like a picnic.


----------



## Zorro! (Oct 8, 2019)

Many whistleblowers coming down the pike:

If the rules were that whistleblowers had to be left-handed Lithuanian midgets who enjoyed eating pickles while wearing pink frilly dresses, you can be sure that somewhere, somehow, the Democrats would be able to dig one up. This is basically the same play they ran with Kavanaugh. When it became obvious that Christine Doctor Ford was pretty much lying her ass off, suddenly, a number of other “credible” witnesses suddenly materialized out of thin air, each one with a kinky Kavanagh story more unbelievably bizarre than the previous one, until finally they had Kavanaugh as the captain of a pirate ship doing rape runs up and down the eastern seaboard in between celebratory keggers.​


----------

